# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  رئيس الأركان يطمئن على صحة الجندي المومني

## معاذ ملحم

*رئيس الأركان يطمئن على صحة الجندي المومني






عمان - بترا - زار رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الفريق اول الركن مشعل محمد الزبن امس السبت الجندي اول عدي حسين المومني الذي يتلقى العلاج في مدينة الحسين الطبية ونقل له تحيات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة الاردنية. 
 وكان الجندي المومني اصيب مساء اول امس بعيار ناري طائش في منطقة الكتف اثر اشتباكات جرت بين الجيش السوري النظامي ومقاتلي الجيش الحر قرب الحدود الاردنية السورية في منطقة تل شهاب.
 واطمأن الفريق اول الركن الزبن على صحة الجندي المومني وتمنى له الشفاء العاجل ليعود لممارسة دوره المشرف مع اخوانه من ابناء الجيش العربي للدفاع عن ثرى الوطن المقدس.
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يحمي جنود هالبلد

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الحرب لها أوزارها المؤلمة , الحرب كالشرر , لا تبق ولا تذر .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يحمي الوطن وجنوده 
سلامات للمومني 
مشكور معاذ على الخبر 



*

----------

